# Recently tumbled...



## ILUV2DIG (Jun 19, 2013)

This one is fresh out of a 48 hour turn in the tumbler... I was very pleased with the results...


----------



## glassgopher721 (Jul 2, 2013)

Very nice.[sm=thumbup.gif][sm=thumbup.gif][sm=thumbup.gif]


----------

